# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Elvana Gjata

## sirena_adria

Nje rruge e re, nje pikenisje e re ! 

*ELVANA - "Forever Is Over*

*Jason Poo Bear Boyd, David Guetta, Elvana Gjata, Giorgio Tuinfort*





_ Nje rrugetim drejt suksesit nderkombetar ! Good Luck Elvana !_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Elvana Gjata debuton ne tregun e huaj me "Forever Is Over"* 

_Nga Albaniac_ 

Elvana Gjata zyrtarisht ka debutuar sot ne tregun nderkombetar me kengen "Forever Is Over". Kenga eshte prodhuar nga Poo Bear, Giorgio Tuinfort dhe dj i njohur David Guetta i cili momentalisht klasifikohet ne krye te hitparejdeve boterore me "2U", nje bashkepunim me Justin Bieber. Qe me degjim te pare kenga duket qe eshte e Guetta, biles po ta degjosh me vemendje gjen ngjashmeri ne vijen/formulen muzikore midis kesaj kenge dhe asaj "2U" me Justin Bieber. E permendem kete per te kuptuar sesa i rendesishem eshte promovimi, por dhe per te ju shpjeguar sesi funksionojne gjerat ne kete ane te botes. 

Se pari, ne na pelqeu kenga dhe videoja. Mendojme se eshte nje debutim shume i mire dhe i matur. Po lexojme komente nga me te ndryshmet. Njerzit duhet te kuptojne se kjo kenge nuk eshte e destinuar per tregun shqiptar ku Elvana njihet kush eshte e cfare ka bere e ben. Kjo kenge eshte e destinuar per tregun amerikan e boteror. Kuptohet, kjo nuk eshte kenga e Elvanes me te cilen do thyej tregun nderkombetar. KJO eshte kenga me te cilen ajo po prezantohet. Si te thuash eshte nje lloj "katallogu" qe ajo po nderton per te prezantuar veten tek publiku deri ne momentin kur te jete 100% gati per kete treg. Nje procedure e tille ndiqet me cdo kengetar per ti shpetuar mallkimit te "One-Hit Wonder". Ta shpjegoj dhe kete? Oiiiii! Atehere! Kur dikush arrin suksesin nderkombetar me nje kenge, degjuesit pelqejne kengen, por nuk dine se ku qendron artisti muzikalisht, e kur e "zbulojne" kete ne kenget e ardheshme, gjithashtu zbulojne qe jane fans te asaj kenge po jo te artistit. Nderkohe, kur krijon nje repertor perpara kenges "hit", degjuesi pervec kesaj kenge meson dhe ku qendron artisti duke bere qe gjithashtu te bien ne "dashuri" dhe me artistin. Kjo procedure po behet dhe ketu. 
Duket qe gjithcka eshte e planifikuar me se miri nga Elvana dhe trupa e saj. Kompozitore dhe producente me kenge ne vend te pare te hitparejdit, me kontaktet me te mira ne biznesin muzikor, nje video pa banalitetet e zhveshjet apo ekstravagancat e momentit. Kjo gje me pelqeu e te pakten ne kete pike kuptohet qe synimi ketu eshte per nje sukses afatgjate. 

"Forever Is Over" eshte perfekte per radiot amerikane ku me promovimin e duhur mund te kete suksesin e merituar.  Teksa vokalet e Elvanes shpalosen si nje nderthurje country-pop, ritmi dhe formula e kenges jane me te preferuarat e momentit duke lene vend per remikset qe padyshim do te na serviren gjate veres. Ne mendojme qe nje version akustik i kenges do arrinte majen e listes Country qe ketu ka dhe tregun me te madh te shitjeve muzikore (sa per dijeni). Videoja i pershtatet kenges me se miri e Elvana duket yll si gjithmone. Na kujton pak "Westworld" e ndoshta prandaj na pelqen me se tepermi :P  Mbi te gjitha kenga ka nje teskt shume te bukur larg teksteve shabllon e te rendomte qe kane zaptuar tregun amerikan. Pra ne pergjithesi eshte nje debutim shume i mire dhe sa me shume e degjojme aq me shume na pelqen. Shpresojne te bejne nje version akustik dhe ta servirin ne radiot/tregun country, se po nuk beri namin kenga po ja! Ketu na keni!

Komente lart e poshte:

OK, komentet ne lidhje me aksentin. Gjeja qe me ACARON me shume me shqiptaret eshte kur me flasin per aksent, sidomos keta qe jetojne ne vendlindje qe vijne e te japin leksione. Keta qe nuk dine me shkrujt e me fol shqip e te tregojne anglishen. Po ik o ... mos te them nje fjale tani, na tregoni aksentin. Kam 100 vjet qe jetoj ketu, nuk me vrau veshin aksenti me thene oiiiii! Biles me te mire se timin e ka hahahaha! Ju duket ashtu, sepse e dini qe eshte shqiptare, se me pat' qene ndonje tjeter as e kishit vene re. Pastaj dhe sikur me aksent e cfare? Nuk eshte se po thote Fovevaaa lol Keshtu tha dhe Rolling Stone per Shakiren ka aksent s'do kete sukses dhe ja sa pune i ka prishur e keni vene re. Per ne, me anglishten ne kete kenge Elvana eshte ne rregull. 

Komentet me largimin nga Shqiperia - Besojme se Elvana arriti kulmin e karrieres se saj ne Shqiperi, e ne nje vit apo dy do ndodhte o do martohej do behej me femije e do humbiste, o do dilte ne jurine e ndonje spektakli. Nuk po bejme ironi. Eshte dicka qe ndodh. Kur arrin nje pike ne karriere, te ze monotonia dhe nese nuk gjen shtyse per te kerkuar me shume nga vetja, do biesh poshte. Kjo levizje e Elvanes nuk ishte vetem e duhur por dhe e nevojshme. 

Komentet per suksesin e kenges - Fakti qe ajo ka arritur te bej kenge me dy prej producenteve me te suksesshem te momentit, te cilet 99% prej jush nuk do ti takoni ndonjehere e jo me te bashkepunoni, eshte sukses me vete. Ajo ketu po e fillon nga zeroja. Harrojeni cka qene Elvana ne Shqiperi, ketu po e fillon si cdo kengetare tjeter, qe do te thote; Do krijoj repertor, themelin e fansave te saj, turne etj etj derisa te arrij aty ku synon. Perdoreni pak llogjiken, se ju krahasoni kengataret tona me kengetaret Amerikane qe kane 20-30 vjete ne skene ketu. 

Ok, se u zgjatem shume, por ju e dini qe ne e kemi qejf Elvanen dhe duam qe ajo te arrij suksesin e merituar ne Amerike e gjetke, por dhe sepse e pame te arsyshme qe te shpjegonim disa gjera qe vlejne, jo vetem per Elvanen, por dhe per kengetaret e tjera si Dafina e Era. Degjuesit shqiptare, ngaterrojne tregun amerikan me tregun vendas. Nese ne Shqiperi brenda javes kenga behet e vjeter se aq jemi nje here e luan vete, nje here komshija, nje here tv_ja, te behet boze - ne Amerike jane 320 milion banore. Ndaj permendem ne fillim forcen e promovimit, qe ketu eshte arma me e forte qe mund te zoteroj nje artist...ndonjehere dhe me e forte se talenti. 

Ps. Mesa dime ne, kenga nuk eshte ende ne shitje ne dyqanet elektronike. 

http://revistaalbaniac.blogspot.ca/2...un-e-huaj.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*Elvana Gjata - duet me Ty Dolla $ign ne kengen e re* 

Pas "Forever Is Over" te shumta jane lajmet ne shtyp ne lidhje me ate cka do te pasoj kete projekt te Elvanes. Vete kengetarja nuk ka konfirmuar asgje, por dje ka postuar ne Instagram nje video me titullin "Ky xhirim eshte bere ne prill". Ne pamje te pare duket thjesht nje video e zakonshme nga performancat e kengetares, por ne fakt eshte me shume se kaq! Duke ditur qe cdo levizje e kengetares nuk eshte thjeshte e rastesishtme, neve na u ngacmua kurioziteti dhe filluam nje investigim te shpejt. Vendosem ne levizje kontaktet tona dhe mesuam se ne fakt ai klip eshte shkeputur nga xhirimet e videos se re te Elvanes.

Kjo do te thote qe pas "Forever Is Over ", Elvana do te sjelle nje videokenge te re  dhe mesa kemi mesuar kete here ajo bashkepunon me rreperin e njohur Ty Dolla $ign, i cili njihet nga publiku shqiptar fale suksesit te kengeve "Drop That Kitty" me Charli XCX e Tinashe, "Work From Home" me Fifth Harmony, "Swalla" me Jason Derulo e Nicki Minaj, "Or Nah" me The Weeknd etj. Kjo do te jete videokenga e dyte e Elvanes per tregun nderkombetar si dhe bashkepunimi i dyte me nje emer te njohur te skenes nderkombetare. Ky fakt e ben Elvanen, kengetaren e pare nga Shqiperia dhe Kosova qe arrin te sjelle dy bashkepunime me muzikante boterore ne nje kohe kaq te shkurter. Duket se kengetarja po krijon nje fillim te mbare dhe te forte per karrieren ne Amerike, pasi jo vetem muzikantet, por i gjithe stafi realizues i projekteve te saja te fundit, jane emra te njohur te botes se artit ne Amerike. 

http://revistaalbaniac.blogspot.ca/2...la-ign-ne.html

----------


## sirena_adria

Off guard po reklamohet prej ditesh në rrjetet sociale të Elvanes. Bashkëpunëtorët e saj prezantohen me thjeshtesi a thua se nuk janë prej emrave më të kërkuar të momentit. 

_Biti i këngës është realizuar nga dyshja The Audibles të nominuar dy herë për çmim Grammy. 

Teksti dhe muzika mbajnë vulën e prodhuesit të hiteve botërore Poo Bear, në bashkëpunim me Elvanën dhe reperin Ty Dolla Sign._

----------


## sirena_adria

*Elvana Gjata sjell sekuenca nga klipi i këngës së re*

*“Off Guard” është kënga e re nga Elvana e Gjata të cilën ka paralajmëruar se do ta publikojë më 6 prill.*

Në rrjetet sociale ajo ka publikuar disa sekuenca nga kjo këngë që vjen me videoklip, transmeton Koha.net.
“Off Guard” vjen në bashkëpunim me reperin e mirënjohur amerikan Ty Dolla Sign.

“Pothuajse është këtu ‘Off Guard’ në bashkëpunim me Ty Dolla Sign, publikohet më 6 prill. E emocionuar që bota ta dëgjojë”, ka shkruar këngëtarja shqiptare.

Përndryshe Ty Dolla Sign deri më tani ka pasur bashkëpunime me yje të tjerë të muzikës, përfshirë këtu The Weeknd e Wiz Khalifa, me të cilët ka sjellë “Or Nah”. E një muaj më parë kishte sjellë këngë “Psycho” në bashkëpunim me Post Malone.

http://www.kultplus.com/showbiz/elva...-kenges-se-re/

----------


## sirena_adria

_Sekuenca nga kenga....._

----------


## sirena_adria

Ne fillim kishim nje Parashqevi, pastaj nje Bleona .....e tani nje Elvana .  E treta, e verteta ???!!!

----------


## sirena_adria

* Elvana Gjata sjell një tjetër Projekt të Ri Muzikor * 

*Disa ditë më parë, fansat u befasuan kur Elvana Gjata njoftoi se po vjen me një tjetër bashkëpunim ndërkombëtar.*


Elvana ka qenë mjaft aktive me projekte këtë verë dhe kjo është kënga e tretë që prezanton .  

Pas suksesit të këngës “Loti”,  Elvana publikoi dhe bashkëpunimin me Ylli Limanin. Ata sollën dy këngë në një me titull “E di x Marre”.

*“Papa”*   -  *Elvana Gjata, Inna dhe Sickotoy kanë bashkuar forcat në këtë bashkëpunim  .*  





 SUKSESE !

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra: 




 Gran Error x Elvana Gjata x ANTONIA - Clap Clap (Official Video)

Premiera: 8 Korrik, 2022

----------

